# General > Technical Support >  Help please for Xbox.

## anneoctober

My grandson has an xbox, but has lost the password, now he cant get into it to play his games. Does anyone out there in org land, know someone who can help out.

----------


## weeker2014

Try this ......

http://support.xbox.com/en-GB/my-acc...sword-solution

It is pretty straightforward and step by step.

Hope you get it sorted.

----------


## anneoctober

Many thanks, my grandson is gona try this out tonight

----------


## nicnak

i have pm'd you hope you got it fixed x

----------

